# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  > Публичное бета-тестирование  >  AVZ 4.34-4.35

## Зайцев Олег

*Вышла новая версия антивирусной утилиты AVZ - 4.34.* Архив с утилитой содержит базу вирусов от 08.07.2010 - 275419 сигнатур, 2 нейропрофиля, 56 микропрограмм лечения, 374 микропрограмм эвристики, 9 микропрограмм ИПУ, 224 микропрограммы поиска и устранения проблем, 213048 подписей безопасных файлов. Новая версия содержит ряд радикальных доработок и усовершенствований. 
*Основные модификации:*
[+++] Новая подсистема расширенного эвристического иследования системы. Запускается в конце исследования 
системы, код исследования хранится в обновляемой базе, что позволяет добавлять новые процедуры 
исследования без обновления самого AVZ 
[+++] Новая подсистема эвристической чистки системы на основе обновляемой базы данных 
[+++] XML протокол: в протокол выведены данные менеджера анализатора протоколов и обработчиков, менеджера SPI/LSP, 
усовершенствован ряд существующих логов, в XML выведены данные о системе 
[+++] Скрипт-язык: новые команды: ClearLog (очистка протокола), ExecuteScript (загрузка и исполнение скрипта), 
QuarantineFileF (расширенный карантин по набору условий), ClearQuarantineEx (расширенная чистка крантина), 
SysCleanGetFilesList (запрос списка файлов, назначенных на эвристическую чистку), 
SysCleanSetFilesList (задание списка файлов для эвристической чистки), 
DownloadFile (загрузка файла из Интернет), FTPSendFile (отправка файла на FTP сервер) 
[+++] Поддержка x64 (в диспетчере процессов отображается тип процесса, поиск файлов ведется с учетом разрядности процесса, 
карантин производится с учетом файлового редиректора (если есть идентичные файлы для x32 и x64, то карантинятся оба файла) 
[++] Менеджер автозапуска - добавлен контроль ряда новых ключей 
[++] Добавлен режим запуска на отдельном рабочем столе (ключ командной строки NewDsk=Y) 
для упрощения борьбы с блокерами-вымогателями 
[+] Добавлен ключ командной строки QrOnlyEXE - для активации фильтра, разрешающего помещение в 
карантин только EXE файлов 
[+] HTML протокол - добавлен дополнительный интерактив в разные точки протокола 
[+] Эвристики ИПУ - добавлена запись данных о найденных потенциальных уязвимостях в XML 
[-] Исправлен сбой антикейлоггера на Win7 
[-] Исправлена ошибка в анализе ключей автозапуска (допускающие множественные значения 
 параметры с единственным значением анализировались некорректно) 
[-] Скрипты - исправлена работа функции DeleteService (были проблемы с удалением ключа службы в реестре) 
[-] BootCleaner - удаление файлов с атрибутом ReadOnly не работало как положено 
[-] Исправлена работа функции ClearQuarantine 
[-] Исправлены незначительные баги в парсере имен файлов

В новой версии примерно в два раза расширена база чистых файлов. Для пополнения базы чистых создана специальная автономная система - http://virusinfo.info/index.php?page=cyberhelper (передать файлы в систему для устранения ложных срабатываний и ополнения базы чистых можно через форму на данном форуме http://virusinfo.info/index.php?page=uploadclean (инструкция и результаты загрузки - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=3519, для загрузки файлов не требуется регистрация) 

Страница загрузки 4.34

PS: мой сайт может тормозить и падать, так как пользователей AVZ куда больше миллиона ...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Успел быстро скачать и скорость хорошая была, спасибо.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Дополнение - обновился так-же редактор скриптов, сам редактор не менялся, а вот его базы обновлены - для поддержки новых команд скриптязыка. Хелперам советую присмотреться к QuarantineFileF - это новая фича для карантина по нечетким условиям (диапазону размеров, маске имени файла, дате ...) - см. http://z-oleg.com/secur/avz_doc/scri...ntinefilef.htm

----------


## gjf

Неделя была (и есть) просто ужасная, но ты умеешь радовать! Спасибо, Олег!

----------


## Kuzz

> PS: мой сайт может тормозить и падать, так как пользователей AVZ куда больше миллиона ...


Если что - перевыложил сюда: avz4.zip

*Добавлено через 9 минут*




> Ошибка скрипта: Incompatible types: 'Integer', 'String', позиция [7:39]
> Ошибка микропрограммы 8


Ooops...

----------


## Vadim_SVN

зеркало (временно полежит с месяц точно)
Перезалито в соответствии с п.10

----------


## NickM

что бы это значило?

лог стандартного скрипта  №2, 

8. Поиск потенциальных уязвимостей
>> Безопасность: разрешен автозапуск программ с CDROM
Ошибка скрипта: Incompatible types: 'Integer', 'String', позиция [7:39]
Ошибка микропрограммы 8
Проверка завершена

ОС WinXP SP3,

+

Пропущен пробел. Ошибка при обработке ресурса ''file:///C:/TEMP/avz434/LOG/avz_sysinfo.xml''. Строка 265,Положение 109 

раздел,  <RK_IRP> ...  </RK_IRP>, пробел между HookPtr и CheckResult

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Ошибка скрипта: Incompatible types: 'Integer', 'String', позиция [7:39]
Ошибка микропрограммы 8
Есть такое. ОС Win7 x64

----------


## Шапельский Александр

Ошибка скрипта: Incompatible types: 'Integer', 'String', позиция [7:39]
Ошибка микропрограммы 8
ОС W 2000

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Версия перезалита, это был банальный левый символ в скрипте, попал туда перед сборкой баз новой версии ...

----------


## Nerimash

а бут-клинер совместим?

----------


## Voyka

Подскажите пожалуйста почему при запуске восстановления SPI/LSP - AVZ вылетает, даже при включенном AVZGuard всё равно вылетает, т.е. исчезает но в процессах висит, завершить процесс невозможно поскольку всё заблокировано, приходится перезагружать комп. Если без  включенного AVZGuard то AVZ исчезает и в процессах. Решил сделать полное пересоздание настроек SPI но результат тот же через несколько секунд AVZ самозакрывается.

Менеджер LSP выдаёт такие ошибки:

Ошибка LSP NameSpace: "" --> отсутствует файл 
Ошибка LSP NameSpace: "" --> некорректное имя ключа реестра 
Ошибка LSP NameSpace: "" --> отсутствует файл 
Ошибка LSP NameSpace: "" --> некорректное имя ключа реестра 
Ошибка LSP NameSpace: "" --> отсутствует файл 
Ошибка LSP NameSpace: "" --> некорректное имя ключа реестра 
Ошибка LSP NameSpace: "" --> отсутствует файл 
Ошибка LSP NameSpace: "" --> некорректное имя ключа реестра 
Внимание ! Обнаружены ошибки в LSP. Количество ошибок - 8
Возможны проблемы при работе с сетью и Интернет

Вроде проблем с интернетом нет, менеджер ошибки не исправляет но всё закрывается

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> а бут-клинер совместим?


Да, полностью

*Добавлено через 42 секунды*




> Подскажите пожалуйста почему при запуске восстановления SPI/LSP - AVZ вылетает, даже при включенном AVZGuard всё равно вылетает, т.е. исчезает но в процессах висит, завершить процесс невозможно поскольку всё заблокировано, приходится перезагружать комп.


А зачем это делается, если не секрет - хелперы посоветовали или как ?

----------


## santy

> Версия перезалита, это был банальный левый символ в скрипте, попал туда перед сборкой баз новой версии ...


обновил версию, ошибка ушла.




> 8. Поиск потенциальных уязвимостей
> .....
> .....
> Проверка завершена

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> обновил версию, ошибка ушла.


Отлично ...  если все будет нормально очень скоро эта версия "расползется" по серверам ЛК. Сейчас это вроде бы произошло, я включил редирект, а то мой сайт уже стабильно в статусе "503. Сервис временно недоступен" - все качают  :Smiley:  Просьба проверить, нормально ли сейчас качается

----------


## Nerimash

c x64? Пробовал карантинить текстовый файл 1.tmp в корне диска С:. В итоге создались только папка Quarantine и подпапка с датой, и ниодного файла. Вопрос: что я делаю не так? 

ПС скрипт: 


```

beginBC_QrFile('C:\1.tmp');BC_QrFile('1.tmp');BC_LogFile(GetAvzDirectory + 'boot.log');BC_Activate;RebootWindows(true);end. 


```

Ни файла лога ни файла с карантином. Только скрипт выполнен без ошибок.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> c x64?


Не совместим. Бутклинер совместим с старой версией AVZ, на x64 он не заработает (хотя он там в общем-то и не нужен). В очердной версии вполне вероятно появление BC и Guard для X64

----------


## Nerimash

ок  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

но есть другая особенность. Все также есть проблемы с "ЧИСТЫМИ" файлами. Из секции Drivers только 2 проверенных, при скане AVZ интегрированного в KIS2011 проверенных драйверов уже под 200.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

```
2. Проверка памяти
 Количество найденных процессов: 43
>>> Реальный размер предположительно = 2174976
Анализатор - изучается процесс 5076 D:\malzilla_0.9.3pre5\malzilla.exe
[ES]:Может работать с сетью
[ES]:Приложение не имеет видимых окон
[ES]:EXE упаковщик ?
[ES]:Загружает DLL RASAPI - возможно, может работать с дозвонкой ?
 Количество загруженных модулей: 547
Проверка памяти завершена
```



```
>>> Реальный размер предположительно = 2174976
```

это к чему относится?

Еще фичу нашел: если в окне протокола при зажатой левой кнопки мыши покрутить скролером, то меняется размер шрифта.

----------


## Vadim_SVN

> Просьба проверить, нормально ли сейчас качается




```
wget -v --timestamping -P %curdir%avz4_orig\ http://www.z-oleg.com/avz4.zip

--14:41:44--  http://www.z-oleg.com/avz4.zip
           => `D:/!Titan/AVZ_Update/avz4_orig/avz4.zip'
Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 302 Moved Temporarily
Location: http://devbuilds.kaspersky-labs.com/devbuilds/AVZ/avz4.zip [following]

--14:41:44--  http://devbuilds.kaspersky-labs.com/devbuilds/AVZ/avz4.zip
           => `D:/!Titan/AVZ_Update/avz4_orig/avz4.zip'
Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 6а079а521 (5.8M) [application/x-zip]

100%[====================================>] 6а079а521      2.73M/s

14:41:51 (2.73 MB/s) - `D:/!Titan/AVZ_Update/avz4_orig/avz4.zip' saved [6079521/6079521]
```

----------


## polword

уже скачивается

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## matuta

Ничего не скачивается, сбрасывает на yahoo, три часа билась пришлось старую версию скачивать с другого источника

----------


## Serrrgio

по ссылке http://z-oleg.com/avz4.zip
перебрасывает на http://devbuilds.kaspersky-labs.com/...s/AVZ/avz4.zip
а там *Not Found.*

----------


## polword

частенько что-то стало глючить

----------


## mrak74

> по ссылке http://z-oleg.com/avz4.zip
> перебрасывает на http://devbuilds.kaspersky-labs.com/...s/AVZ/avz4.zip
> а там *Not Found.*


Подтверждаю глючит. Когда вернут альтернативные ссылки с файлообменников ?

----------


## Perri Koks

> Это нормальный признак, у меня тоже даже не пингуется. И ещё у многих людей. Не человеку надо проверяться, а kaspersky-labs исправить ситуацию.


Ах вот оно че. А я грешным делом подумал, что у нас в конторе бушует, новый неизвестный вирь.  :Cheesy:

----------


## SGE

Ссылка на AVZ не работает, просьба залить на альтернативные хранилища.

Кроме того, если просто зайти на http://devbuilds.kaspersky-labs.com/devbuilds/AVZ/
то видно, что там файла avz4.zip вообще нет.

----------


## chap

По этой ссылке  http://z-oleg.com/avz4.zip Wget скачивает легко.

----------


## Alex111111

AVZ не ловит изменения hоsts C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hоsts
 у меня вирус он убил, но перед этим вирус сумел (не знаю как)записать свой файл по таким же названием в эту папку -  идешь на популярные сайты- тебе предлагают развод - заплатить деньги за разблокировку!)))

Например в Dr.Web есть опция, запрещающая изменения этого файла (см. рис), а также при любой стандартной проверке он проверяет файл hosts и если он изменён - сообщает об этом и предлагает вернуть его к первоначальному виду."

Очень хотелось бы, чтобы такой классный антивирус как AVZ восстанавливал файл hоsts
!!

----------


## olejah

> Очень хотелось бы, чтобы такой классный антивирус как AVZ восстанавливал файл hоsts
> !!


 Откройте АВЗ, в программе => Файл => Восстановление системы. Там смотрите пункт под номером 13. Ставьте галку, нажимайте "Выполнить отмеченные операции" и Ваш Нosts чист.

----------


## Marlena777

Доброго времени суток!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, как решить следующую проблему: окно программы (версия 4.35, скачена с официальной странички программы) отображается некорректно, а именно пункты меню (которые, судя по скринам, должны быть на кириллице) выводятся в виде  [?10417?]. По всей вероятности, проблема в наличии шрифтов?
Как это можно обойти, кто-нибудь в курсе?

___________
Да, сразу оговорюсь - профиль локализации я создала, шрифты подставляла разные - толку никакого, только размер менялся в зависимости от выбранного параметра.

Windows Хрюшка, СП2, русскоязычная.

----------


## PavelA

Утилиту надо распаковать в отдельную директорию, а не запускать из архива.

----------


## Marlena777

> Утилиту надо распаковать в отдельную директорию, а не запускать из архива.


хотела съязвить на тему советов от капитана Очевидность, но прикусила язык) Я-то распаковывала, но zip'ом, а таким Макаром теряется иерархия директорий. 
Сейчас распаковала по-человечески, rar'ом и все "волшебным" образом заработало)
Спасибо вам, мил человек  :094:

----------


## Matias

> Я-то распаковывала, но zip'ом, а таким Макаром теряется иерархия директорий. 
> Сейчас распаковала по-человечески, rar'ом и все "волшебным" образом заработало)


Под "zip-ом" имеется в виду стандартный архиватор, входящий в состав Windows? Неоднократно распаковывал архив с AVZ с помощью 7-zip, у меня никаких проблем не возникало.

----------


## Marlena777

> Под "zip-ом" имеется в виду стандартный архиватор, входящий в состав Windows? Неоднократно распаковывал архив с AVZ с помощью 7-zip, у меня никаких проблем не возникало.


нет, под "zip-ом" имеется ввиду WinZip 8.1 PE, если просто открыть архив именно им и перетащить содержимое в свободную директорию, иерархия вложенных директорий не сохранится.
А 7-Zip - это другой, самостоятельный архиватор, и. да, с ним таких нюансов не возникает)
Но по-моему это уже оффтоп  :Smiley:

----------


## Ежик

Сегодня сделал обновление базы. Создался файл в system32/drivers с названием uty4mjm3.sys (интересно, что на другом компе название - другое), говорит что AVZ Driver написан Зайцевым 2004-2006г.
В регистратуре записано как "\??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\uty4mjm3.sys"  , то есть он не подгружается (я надеюсь!), так как ошибочный путь.

С чего бы это он вдруг сегодня появился? Я его не просил.

----------


## PavelA

Стандартный скрипт №6 выполните. Потом посмотрите остался драйвер или нет.

----------


## antanta

> Сегодня сделал обновление базы. Создался файл в system32/drivers с названием uty4mjm3.sys (интересно, что на другом компе название - другое), говорит что AVZ Driver написан Зайцевым 2004-2006г.
> В регистратуре записано как "\??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\uty4mjm3.sys"  , то есть он не подгружается (я надеюсь!), так как ошибочный путь.
> 
> С чего бы это он вдруг сегодня появился? Я его не просил.


название всегда псевдослучайное же.
Но, интересно узнать почему путь ошибочный? Нормальный такой путь.

----------


## Nerimash

ну да, так мэпляться драйвера в Windows.

меня больше интересует возможность создания нормального карантина с неизвестными файлами системы(скрипт №4) для Winx64. Большинство служб не карантинится через проблемы с доступом к этим файлам. 
Да и есть баг с парсером x64 драйверов (вывод в html лог ветки "Драйверы"( Я так понимаю что они почти все добавлены в базу потому что в списке "Модули пространства ядра" не фигурируют при этом имея статус "Активный"). Это так сказать мое пожелание которое тянится еще с начала прошлого года.

----------


## Nixxx

Всем привет! Подскажите пожалуйста существуют ли скрипты управления "Ревизором диска"? Все перерыл не нашел ни строчки про это. (Может конечно плохо рыл).

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*

Если их нет, то выдвигаю предложение вставить эти скрипты в новую версию программы.
Реализация этой идеи дает возможность сравнивать потецниально опасные файлы по всей сети, собирать их в одном месте анализировать и представлять в удобоворимый вид какой-нибудь программой.
Зуб даю, если Олег это реализует, напишу программулину и статью и вылажу их на VirusInfo, как я свою сеть защищаю с помощью AVZ и APS + Cisco 3745 и Catalyst 2960, и с централизованным управлением и мониторингом состояния всех систем. 

P.S. есть своя программа сравнения файлов, но ПО Зайцева куда функциональней.. да и зачем переписывать то что уже есть.

Жду критики или ткните носом чтоб все понятно стало!

----------


## Oyster

> выдвигаю предложение вставить эти скрипты в новую версию программы


Если не ошибаюсь, то с предложениями теперь на другой форум - Пожелания к новым версиям AVZ

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Aleksandr49

Доброе время суток.
Кто может объяснить, что означает AVZ Guard error: C0000061
Спасибо.

----------


## Vvvyg

*Aleksandr49*
Скорее всего, AVZ не от администратора запущен. Да и вообще - не надо AVZ Guard включать без особой надобности...

----------


## Aleksandr49

*Vvvyg*, 
Я его не запускал, это при выполнении скрипта, по совету Хелперов, AVZ выдает эту ошибку и не вносит изменений в реестр, которые прописаны в скрипте.
Теперь мне стало ясно, возможно вирус, который был в системе, изменил параметры администратора  и по этой причине я не могу вносить изменения в рееср.
Тогда напрашивается вопрос как мне восстановить права администратора.  
Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Vvvyg

> Тогда напрашивается вопрос как мне восстановить права администратора.


Посмотрел в Вашу тему - действительно, AVZ работает без админских прав. Но я уверен, что хэлпер это видит и даст Вам квалифицированный совет. А пока посмотрите через управление компьютером - других пользователей с админскими правами нет?

----------


## Aleksandr49

*Vvvyg*, 
Других пользователей с админскими правами нет!!!
Благодарю.

----------


## Vvvyg

*Aleksandr49*, потерпите, у хэлперов загруженность большая...

----------


## Ruslanchik

После запуска сканирования AVZ закрывается через некоторое время, не завершив сканирование. Никаких сообщений об ошибках не выдаёт, просто закрывается.

----------


## Iron Monk

Попробуйте так...

----------


## Ruslanchik

Только что пробовал-не помогло. Запускается, начинает сканирование и через секунд 20-30 закрывается.

----------


## Vvvyg

*Ruslanchik*, а полиморфный AVZ пробовали?

----------


## Ruslanchik

> *Ruslanchik*, а полиморфный AVZ пробовали?


Нет. А что это?

----------


## Iron Monk

Полиморфный AVZ

----------


## Ruslanchik

Попробовал. Он ведёт себя точно так же. Всё один в один.

----------


## xrom1

Как сделать автоматическое обновление антивирусных баз в AVZ?

чтобы каждую ночь сам обновлялся.

попробовал в планировщик задач вставить - просто открывается авз и всё.

сделал cmd - файл - таже фигня.

Что я делаю не правильно?

----------


## Vvvyg

*xrom1*, а сам скрипт ExecuteAVUpdate должен быть такой:

```
begin
ExecuteAVUpdate;
end.
```

----------


## xrom1

т.е. в коммандной строке написать:


```
avz.exe Script=begin ExecuteAVUpdate; end.
```

?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

так не получается.

Как сделать, чтобы этот скрипт выполнялся в коммандной строке?

*Добавлено через 11 минут*

спасибо, въехал

avz.exe Script=1.txt

----------


## Vvvyg

*xrom1*, командная строка такая, как у Вас в варианте во вложении. А скрипт в файле с именем  ExecuteAVUpdate должен лежать, где находится AVZ.

----------


## den812

Спасибо за AVZ частенько уже выручала при ремонте ОС ...

 вот сегодня столкнулся со странным оисанием процесса 
В меденжере Процессов

1. после запуска браузера например 
 появляется процесс:  "?"    "?.exe"     " Yes, FU or KernelMode Rookit!!"

а при сканировании вроде пусто.. в реестре начинают появляться строки 
маскирвок процссов.. итд..

может менеджер процессов ошибается, потому ка ксканировал ESET ESS
не нашел ничего

----------


## Vvvyg

*den812*, драйвер AVZPM устанавливали?

----------


## den812

> *den812*, драйвер AVZPM устанавливали?


да конечно , давно стоит

еще интерсное замечание , номерация процессо скачет на несколько тысяч вперед..

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Vvvyg

*den812*, удалите, с ним бывают такие глюки.

----------


## den812

удалить и поставить снова? 

к стати номерация процессов и в виндово менеджере так-же выглядит

----------


## Vvvyg

*den812*, просто удалите, перегрузитесь, и посмотрите, как процессы будет показывать.

----------


## olejah

> удалить и поставить снова?


 Его незачем постоянно держать загруженным, только в крайних случаях следует использовать.

----------


## den812

> *den812*, просто удалите, перегрузитесь, и посмотрите, как процессы будет показывать.


 
да удалил ,перезапустил, за одно сделал полное восстановление системы..

 глюки ушли .. да и номерация процессов поправилась

но думаю не только в этом было дело:

что-то все-же создавалоэти ключики:

_[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Enum\HDAUD  IO\FUNC_01&VEN_8384&DEV_7616&SUBSYS_10280209&REV_1  004\4&31ceb56b&0&0001\?.exe]
@=""_
_[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Enum\PCI\V  EN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_02091028&REV_12\4&28d6de3b  &0&0BF0\?.exe]
@=""_
_[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Enum\PCI\V  EN_14E4&DEV_1713&SUBSYS_02091028&REV_02\4&1e93a591  &0&00E5\?.exe]
@=""_
_[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Enum\PCI\V  EN_8086&DEV_4222&SUBSYS_10218086&REV_02\4&ab208e&0  &00E1\?.exe]
@=""_
_[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Enum\STORA  GE\?.exe]
@=""_
_[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Enum\V1394  \NIC1394\d190c70474fc000\?.exe]
@=""
@=""
@=""
@=""_
_[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\H  ardlock\?.exe]
@=""
_

_при чем при их стирании они снова создавались..._

_ именно с таким именем мазолил глаза  ПМ  ...  
_

----------


## den812

кто что подскажет?

----------


## Bratez

> что-то все-же создавалоэти ключики:


Не Мастер ли нового оборудования?  :Wink:

----------


## den812

нее..  процесс этот появлялся когда браузер запускаешь, и если поставить команду убить его , он не убивается а рядом такой-же с новым ПИДом появляется

----------


## Iron Monk

Уважамый *den812*, после удаления драйвера AVZPM все нормализовалось?
Зачем искать несуществующее? 



> и если поставить команду убить его , он не убивается а рядом такой-же с новым ПИДом появляется


 Без установленного драйвера это есть? - Предоставьте логи.

----------


## 20101

Подскажите пожалуйста все что вы рекомендовали для обновления утилиты (версия 4.34, с прошлого лета не обновлялась), - но очень прошу - на русском языке (для тех кто терминов не знает и у кого утилита умнее чем он сам в компьютеррах)))  :Censored:  разбирается oops :Wink: ) Жалко действительно хорошую весчь списывать, а без обновления она почти бесполезна...  Заранее благодарный дикий пользователь-самоучка (не самородок)). Спасибо  :Smiley:

----------


## Bratez

*20101*, скачайте 4.35 и будет вам счастье  :Wink:

----------


## 20101

Спасибо, скачала, а счастье не пришло...  Целая страница таких записей:
"Маскировка процесса с PID=404, имя = "" >> обнаружена подмена PID (текущий PID=0, реальный = 404, ... и тд много разных значений в каждой строчке). 
Проверять утилитой стала, тк периодически на секунды пропадает интернет, и если долго не перезагружать  комп, начинает сильно тормозить - вплоть до отказа грузить изображения и например ютуб совсем перестает пахать - "черный экран" без звука; после перезагрузки опять все работает (???). Может это и не вражеские программы, а настройки и сонхронизация - но раньше такого не замечала (ОС Win7 если что). Спасибо если посоветуете простое решение, на сложные я не способна  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Вот еще что выловилось:
Подозрение на скрытую загрузку библиотек через Applnit_DLLs: “C:\Windows\system32\guard32.dll”
>>> E:\autorun.infЭПС: подозрение на скрытый автозапуск (высокая степень вероятности)

======
Просмотр протокола
C:\Windjws\System32\DRIVERS\cmdguard.sys      Перехватчик  KemeMode  Подозрение на Rootkit 
C:\Windjws\System32\drivers\dwport.sys                 Перехватчик  KemeMode  Подозрение на Rootkit
E:\autorun.inf          ЭПС: подозрение на скрытый автозапуск (высокая степень вероятности)    подозрение эвристического анализа 
Что делать с этими подозрительными файлами чтобы не сломать систему? (пришлось вручную переписывать - почему-то в буфер не сохраняется... или я не знаю как?)

----------


## Bratez

> Подозрение на скрытую загрузку библиотек через Applnit_DLLs: “C:\Windows\system32\guard32.dll”
> C:\Windjws\System32\DRIVERS\cmdguard.sys Перехватчик KemeMode Подозрение на Rootkit 
> C:\Windjws\System32\drivers\dwport.sys Перехватчик KemeMode Подозрение на Rootkit


Это легитимные файлы (от Комодо и ДрВеб).
Кстати, одновременное использование более одной антивирусной программы настоятельно не рекомендуется!




> Целая страница таких записей:
>  "Маскировка процесса с PID=404, имя = "" >> обнаружена подмена PID


Само по себе это не показатель. Для Win7 нормально.




> E:\autorun.inf ЭПС: подозрение на скрытый автозапуск (высокая степень вероятности) подозрение эвристического анализа


Этот файл проверьте, но тоже совсем не обязательно зловред.

А лучше сделайте логи по правилам в раздел "Помогите" - получите авторитетный вердикт и помощь от хелперов.

----------


## Irina786

Здравствуйтеподскажите пожалуйста - имеется ноутбук с 64-битной Windows 7 практически только из магазина,  в сети не был. AVZ показывает много перехваченных процессов.  Здесь какой то программный конфликт или что-то серьезное?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*Irina786*, Это специфика работы AVZ на таких ОС.

----------

Irina786,  *thyrex*

----------


## 20101

> Это легитимные файлы (от Комодо и ДрВеб).
> Кстати, одновременное использование более одной антивирусной программы настоятельно не рекомендуется!
> 
> 
> Само по себе это не показатель. Для Win7 нормально.
> 
> 
> Этот файл проверьте, но тоже совсем не обязательно зловред.
> 
> А лучше сделайте логи по правилам в раздел "Помогите" - получите авторитетный вердикт и помощь от хелперов.


 Большое спасибо  :Smiley:  Помогли сориентировав на что не надо обращать внимание. Выловила-таки вирусяку! И все заработало! В транслейтклиенте)) Но утилита не нашла его - комодо опрделил как неопознанный... а аваст просигналил когда именно этот файл сканировать стала им. Главное что - удалось!  :Smiley: ))!!!

----------


## tar

А вот если появится зловред, который будет постоянно переименовывать свои исполняемые файлы и свои процессы в памяти?
Получается, тогда хелперы уже не смогут помогать изучая логи и давая скрипты лечения? Ведь когда юзер выполнит скрипт, файлы зловреда уже будут иметь другие имена (возможно и другие пути)

----------


## Irina786

и вот еще момент относительно Windows 7. Можно ли для этой системы скачать драйвер расширенного мониторинга процессов? автоматически не получается.   вообще то мало использую эту систему.. но хотелось бы и АВЗ проверять.

----------


## olejah

> Получается, тогда хелперы уже не смогут помогать изучая логи и давая скрипты лечения? Ведь когда юзер выполнит скрипт, файлы зловреда уже будут иметь другие имена (возможно и другие пути)


Дык если юзер выполнит хорошо написанный скрипт, файлов уже потом не должно вообще быть, по идее. Нечему будет переименовываться.

----------


## thyrex

> Можно ли для этой системы скачать драйвер расширенного мониторинга процессов?


Скачать отдельно??? Нет конечно, это обычный компнент самой программы

На Windows 7 его не нужно его включать ибо все-равно его не удастся активировать

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Irina786

:Smiley:  в смысле вообще скачать. то есть нормально ли что не работаетСпасибо не буду волноваться

----------


## Baby Doll

Скажите, пожалуйста,насколько корректно версия 4.35 работает в 64-х разрядной Windows 7 SP1 максимальной? Например, у меня никак не хочет устанавливаться драйвер AVZPM.  :Sad:

----------


## thyrex

Двумя постами выше



> На Windows 7 его не нужно его включать ибо все-равно его не удастся активировать

----------


## AdeptO

неболшая проблемка у меня авз запускается английская версия задолбало жуть система виндовс 7 сервиспак 1 максимальная арихитектура 32

----------


## Baby Doll

*thyrex*
_Двумя постами выше_

Так вот поэтому я и спросила *насколько корректно будет работать*. Понятно, что КАК-ТО работать будет (без этого драйвера), но насколько такой работе можно доверять? Вот в чем вопрос.

----------


## Vvvyg

*Baby Doll*, выскажу своё личное, возможно, неправильное мнение: в большинстве случаев и на XP/Vista от AVZPM толку немного. Работа через драйвер AVZPM не есть штатный режим AVZ и обращать внимание на невозможность этого в 7-ке не стоит.

----------


## thyrex

*Baby Doll*, если AVZPM не удастся активировать, то как он по-Вашему вообще заработает?

----------


## Baby Doll

*thyrex*
_то как он по-Вашему вообще заработает?
_ 
Речь то идет не о работе AVZPM, а о том, насколько корректно будет работать AVZ  без  AVZPM.


*Vvvyg*
Понятно. Спасибо!

----------


## gjf

Ребята, Вы немного не понимаете. Суть работы нотификатора (AVZPM) досконально знает лишь Олег, но я могу догадываться. AVZPM выполнен в виде драйвера, который грузится на ранней стадии загрузки системы. AVZ получает данные о файловой системе и именах служб через прямой вызов штатных функций - и через AVZPM. Если итог не совпадает - сообщает о сокрытии. Примерно так на двух пальцах работают все антируткиты.

Проблема в том, что уровень AVZPM старел примерно лет 4-5 назад, потому современные руткиты его легко обходят. Когда-то с его помощью можно было увидеть Kido и TDSS (первый и, кажется, второй). Сейчас это не работает. Потому AVZ нуждается в подстраховке более серьёзных антируткитов.

Вроде как Паршин говорил, что когда-нибудь AVZ и TDSSKiller объединят - это было бы здорово, но насколько я понимаю, это задача даже не третьего приоритета....

----------

*thyrex*,  *Vvvyg*

----------


## QUARQ

> Проблема в том, что уровень AVZPM старел примерно лет 4-5 назад


это единственное верное определение этой программы на данный момент! а теперь на данный момент впереди планеты все *UVS*

а кагда он был в моде (AVZ)  его использовали на 90 % не по профилю : колупали реестр ,прибивали всякий мусор в авторане ,грохали тульбары , абдейтилки и прочее дерьмо , которое к вирусам не имело значение...

а  антивирусная помощь была полезной при том если у вас стоял модный  кашмарычь или его друг по несчастью noood 32 
которые вместо вирусов грохали кряки активации и  виндовские файлы зараженные вирусами (нет файла нет проблемы) 
и тут на помощь как раз и приходил AVZ , который мог помочь все это варварство привести в надлежащий вид .

на данный момент AVZ себя полностью изжил (как показала практика) ,а проект ушел в дебри искусственного интеллекта ...
как я полагаю эту затею с "померанием" подкинул кашмарычь , бог им судья...
так что пациент скорее мертв чем жив

----------


## Vvvyg

*QUARQ*, я полагаю, если в этой теме начать срач AVZ vs uVS, отмодерируют нас быстро. У каждой из программ свои преимущества и недостатки. У AVZ - это, например, bootclean и мощнейший скриптовый язык. У uVS - возможность работы с LiveCD и с образом автозапуска. И я не сказал бы, что "AVZ себя полностью изжил". Он развивается, в версии 4.37 уже есть заметные улучшения при работе в x64 системе, например. Оба продукта неплохо друг друга дополняют - я бы так выразился.

----------


## gjf

*QUARQ*, своим постом Вы показали полную некомпетентность ни в вопросе, что такое AVZ и зачем он нужен, ни в вопросе что такое uVS, ни в знании истории, что было первее - Касперский или AVZ  :Smiley:

----------

*thyrex*

----------


## Iron Monk

> У AVZ - это, например, bootclean и мощнейший скриптовый язык.


Утилита удобная, но недостатков тоже много. Бутклинер - стандартная виндовая функция. AVZGuard - драйвер хороший, но всех проблем не решает, при перезаргузке- выгружается и трояны опять успевают насрать - я лечу по своему- все чищу, но вместо перезагрузки выключаю питание компа вручную. И AVZ не хватает утилиты поддержки - при блокировании запуска. Пришлось писать свою.

----------


## QUARQ

> *QUARQ*, я полагаю,......


не думал что это вызовет такую волну .. но каждый имеет свою точку зрения на происходящее , ее я и выразил!
обсуждать тему uVS в этой ветке форума считаю не корректным(хотя с вашими доводами, весьма однобокими по этой утилите, кардинально не согласен, хотя по началу считал как вы сказали : "Оба продукта неплохо друг друга дополняют - я бы так выразился")




> *QUARQ*, своим постом Вы показали полную некомпетентность ни в вопросе, что такое AVZ и зачем он нужен, ни в вопросе что такое uVS, ни в знании истории, что было первее - Касперский или AVZ


не болтайте ерундой! сер..
очень долго работал утилитой AVZ  пака была актуальна ... увы нет развития детище умерло
"Он развивается, в версии 4.37 "  свечка тоже ярко зажигается, перед тем как потухнуть(я к тому что это еще не аргумент, возможно автор и одумался решил не убивать свое детище)
во вторых: не важно кто был первый или второй, важно что кашпер сожрал авз (а как же! избавился от конкурента и заработал на этом дешевый авторитет)

----------


## Vvvyg

> кашпер сожрал авз (а как же! избавился от конкурента и заработал на этом дешевый авторитет)


Если Вы не понимаете, что AVZ и KAV продукты разных ниш, и потому не могут в принципе конкурировать, о чём дальше спорить... AVZ *включён* в состав продуктов ЛК и выполняет в них ту самую роль, для которой был создан. В последнее время явно усиливается привязка AVZ к автоматическимсервисам ЛК, но это не мешает его использованию автономно.

----------


## gjf

> во вторых: не важно кто был первый или второй, важно что кашпер сожрал авз (а как же! избавился от конкурента и заработал на этом дешевый авторитет)


Ну дальше no comments. Безусловно, AVZ - практически безсигнатурный, с полным отсутствием эвристики и преимуществом ручных действий над автоматическими составлял серьёзную конкуренцию Касперскому  :Cheesy:  Куда там Eset, Данилову и Симантеку!

----------

*olejah*

----------


## Iron Monk

> практически безсигнатурный, с полным отсутствием эвристики


Да нет. Эвристик есть и довольно толковый. Нет проактивки. Но как было сказано выше - утилита ручная. К ней - каплю мозга...

----------


## QUARQ

> Ну дальше no comments. Безусловно, AVZ - практически безсигнатурный, с полным отсутствием эвристики и преимуществом ручных действий над автоматическими составлял серьёзную конкуренцию Касперскому  Куда там Eset, Данилову и Симантеку!


ржу не могу спс ! давно так не смеялся !

вам уже ответили в следующем за вами посте , от себя лишь добавлю вот тут вы правы :"*СОСТАВЛЯЛ серьёзную конкуренцию Касперскому*  :Cheesy:  Куда там* Eset*, Данилову и *Симантеку*!" только в такой поправке...  как выделено 

ни чего хорошего от симбиза кашмарыча + AVZ не вижу, господин зайцев заявил что он видит свое детище как "однокнопочное"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_adn0QoqfY

----------


## бУРов

Прочиталь, что AVZ 4.35 умеет работать в Windows 7 (x64).
Насколько это соответствует действительности?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Забыл указать, что Винда OEM (HP)

----------


## akok

> Насколько это соответствует действительности?


Работает, но с некоторыми ограничениями.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Продолжение тут - *AVZ 4.37*

----------

